# Special Ops: Recondo School



## Ravage (Oct 27, 2008)

> Documentary about the Military Assistance Command Vietnam Recondo School, where volunteers received on-the-job education that was all too real. Recondo School was established by the Green Berets during the Vietnam war to train recruits for special operations. The program reveals what it took to survive the school, what kind of men volunteered and how their education gave them the skills to survive long-range patrol missions in the jungles of Vietnam.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auXr3xwI9as"]YouTube - Special Ops: Recondo School pt. 1/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-WCZ1F_myU"]YouTube - Special Ops: Recondo School pt. 2/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Fs1Sa8zKpE"]YouTube - Special Ops: Recondo School pt. 3/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caOlbErynWg"]YouTube - Special Ops: Recondo School pt. 4/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBzW7VyQ17A"]YouTube - Special Ops: Recondo School pt. 5/5[/ame]


----------



## Centermass (Oct 27, 2008)

I went in 1979. The entire cadre was comprised of SF, almost all VN vets. One of the best courses I ever attended and survived. 

I don't think I've ever smelled that bad in my entire life


----------



## Blowfish (Oct 27, 2008)

Outstanding! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sfmike (Nov 10, 2011)

I graduated in Feb 1968!


----------

